# Maryland Range Day



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Went to the range this morning and it was much busier than I expected. Didn't get to shoot everything I brought, but I did shoot my new FN Hipower, my new-to-me used Buck Mark 5.5 Field, my Walther P22 w/ suppressor, and my AR-15 SBR. 

I must say I have now replaced the handgungun-I-own-that-I-would-get-rid-of-last-if-I-were-to-ever-get-rid-of-any. That used to be my CZ-75BD; it's now my FN Hipower 9mm. I can't believe how well that gun shoots with my old eyes. I didn't save any targets because it was so busy; I used the same targets for different guns as we didn't change targets as often as I would like. But next time (we usually go on a weekday) I'll try to do a better job of collecting the evidence.

I can't say enough good things about that Hipower. I was really suprised and impressed with how well it shot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rafwcs good for you. I am glad you are happy with your new FN Highpower. Hpoe you get a day when it's not to active on the range. Really tune that new gun up.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

rfawcs said:


> Went to the range this morning and it was much busier than I expected. Didn't get to shoot everything I brought, but I did shoot my new FN Hipower, my new-to-me used Buck Mark 5.5 Field, my Walther P22 w/ suppressor, and my AR-15 SBR.
> 
> I must say I have now replaced the handgungun-I-own-that-I-would-get-rid-of-last-if-I-were-to-ever-get-rid-of-any. That used to be my CZ-75BD; it's now my FN Hipower 9mm. I can't believe how well that gun shoots with my old eyes. I didn't save any targets because it was so busy; I used the same targets for different guns as we didn't change targets as often as I would like. But next time (we usually go on a weekday) I'll try to do a better job of collecting the evidence.
> 
> I can't say enough good things about that Hipower. I was really suprised and impressed with how well it shot.


Well, I got to go to our club's indoor range tonight and here's the good, the average, and the uuugly. This was really the first time I got to shoot the Hipower under controlled conditions; ten rounds at each distance. Here we are:











All rounds were shot standing, rapid fire (or as rapid as I can get back on the target, anyway). I need some practice with this gun, but not too bad considering I can't see the target. With bifocals, if the sights are in focus, the target is a blur, and vice-versa. Swell.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey rfawcs that's a fine looking pistol you got there. Glad your happy with it. I never have fired one or for that matter seen one up close. I know what you mean about the bifocals as I wear trifocals. I got to see the front sight clear, and a fussie rear sight, and target. Get them lined up, and let her rip. Oh well it works for me. Good Luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, nice gun


----------

